# mon PPC G5 ne s'allume plus



## plstkmat (12 Septembre 2010)

bonjour a tous...
Ce matin je viens de recontrer un gros souci avec mon PPC mac G5 !
Il etait en veille et quand j'ai voulu l'utiliser, puis plus rien ...
Ecran noir,en fait il était éteint.
J'essaie donc de le rallumer et je me rends compte que y'a plus de courant qui passe.
apres avoir chercher un petit peu, j'ai peur que l'alim soit cramée.
Comment puis je en etre sur ?

il y a une pile sur les G5 ? 
ce genre de reparation a l'air tres onéreuse et compliquée.

je n'y connais pas grand chose en hardware et je suis bien embetté.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je vous ai envoyé un message privé.


----------



## alaincha (12 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonjour, je vous ai envoyé un message privé.



C'est un peu frustrant pour les lecteurs du forum.

Ici on attend des propositions de réponse ou d'éventuelles discussions, mais pas des "messages privés".

C'était quoi ce "message privé" et pourquoi ne devrions nous pas le  connaitre ?


----------



## plstkmat (12 Septembre 2010)

il me propose de racheter mon mac ... j'ai pas de solution, si quelqu'un a recontré ce genre de souci cela m'intersse fortement.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## alaincha (12 Septembre 2010)

plstkmat a dit:


> il me propose de racheter mon mac ...



S'il te propose de le racheter, c'est probablement parce qu'il pense que ton Mac a encore une certaine valeur.

Donc il doit savoir pourquoi ton G5 ne fonctionne plus.

Tu devrais lui poser la question.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> S'il te propose de le racheter, c'est probablement parce qu'il pense que ton Mac a encore une certaine valeur.
> 
> Donc il doit savoir pourquoi ton G5 ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Tu devrais lui poser la question.


Le prorpiétaire actuel sait pourquoi son Mac ne fonctionne plus => alim.

Et pour la changer faut démonter toute la machine (ce que je sais faire)


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet ... c'est pas comme ça qui faut faire pour récuperer les machine ...

Bref

Très probable que ton alim est morte mais avant fait un reset PMU (SMU sur les G5 )

Si c'est un Rev A ou B (sans iSight) il est très facile de changer l'alim seulement 2 vis) par contre si c'est un iSight c'est un peu plus difficile mais rien d'insurmontable). Voila donc dis nous de quel modèle il s'agit. Pour la changer, tu trouvera plein de tuto sur le net. Google is your friend

J'ai une alim de G5 rev B 17" qui fonctionne si cela peut t'intéresser -> MP 

Voila


----------



## plstkmat (12 Septembre 2010)

Merci oldmac ! c'est un PPC G5 sans isight ... je savais meme pas que cela exitait avec ...
par contre aucune idée de ce qu'est un SMU, je vais me renseigner.
Si j'ai besoin d'une alim le reset smu ne marche pas, je vous contacte.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

ah le SMU c'est le petit poubton chromé dans le carré, j'ai appuyé dessus mais ca n'a rien changer...


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que c'est un PowerMac, non ?


----------



## plstkmat (12 Septembre 2010)

oui, c'est bien ca !
par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit aussi facile de remplacer le bloc d'alim.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2010)

plstkmat a dit:


> oui, c'est bien ca !
> par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit aussi facile de remplacer le bloc d'alim.


Ben faut demonter la carte mere, les processeurs, carte graphique et enlever la ram et deconnecter tous les fils.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Septembre 2010)

Powermac ou iMac ?

Par contre pas d'alim pour le Powermac, ça j'ai pas, mais c'est pas bien difficile à faire, même si c'est plus dur que sur un iMac


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonjour, je vous ai envoyé un message privé.


Pourquoi ce post, alors ?!... 



iMacounet a dit:


> Le prorpiétaire actuel sait pourquoi son Mac ne fonctionne plus => alim.
> 
> Et pour la changer faut démonter toute la machine (ce que je sais faire)


Il a dit qu'il voulait s'en séparer, en ouvrant ce fil ?!...


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2010)

On aura tout vu, ici.


----------



## boodou (13 Septembre 2010)

Si jamais quelqu'un a un problème de batterie, mais qu'il ne sait pas changer une batterie, il peut filer sa bagnole à iMacouniais.


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2010)

Ouvre le capot arrière de ton iMac (d'après ta description, je ne pense pas que ce soit un PowerMac) branche l'alim et voit si la petite diode 1 s'allume: oui c'est pas l'alim, non change ton alim (je ne suis pas un expert en alimentation)
Good luck !


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Septembre 2010)

c'est pas obbligatoire car les diode de test son alimenter en 5V de même que celle de la CM l'étage 12V de l'alim étant séparer de l'étage du 5V, si le 12V à claqué les led sont OK mais il n'y auras aucun démarrage


----------



## Onmac (16 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être mais dans ce cas, si la carte mère a du jus, la carte graphique aussi.
Hypothèse très incertaine connection sortie video HS...?


----------



## plstkmat (24 Mars 2011)

bonjour a tous ...
Il existe un topic vente sur ce forum ?
Je shouaite vendre mon mac hs; vu que depuis je ne peux rien en faire car je ne sais pas le reparer.

Merci


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2011)

y'a les petites annonces.

mais faut déjà savoir si c'est un imac ou un power mac. 
c'est pas trop clair, en fait


----------



## BBh (27 Mars 2011)

plstkmat a dit:


> Merci oldmac ! c'est un PPC G5 sans isight ... je savais meme pas que cela exitait avec ...
> par contre aucune idée de ce qu'est un SMU, je vais me renseigner.
> Si j'ai besoin d'une alim le reset smu ne marche pas, je vous contacte.
> Merci
> ...



Regarde sur ce poste 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/powermac-g5-en-panne-et-finalement-repare-astuce-628072.html 

Je ne sais pas ci cela peut t'aider ? mais bon !! essaie tout de même..


----------



## plstkmat (29 Mars 2011)

c'est un power PC !


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2011)

plstkmat a dit:


> c'est un power PC !



Mouais. On avance 

PowerPC c'est le type de processeur.
iMac ou PowerMac c'est le type de l'ordi.
Il est gris ou blanc ?


----------



## BBh (29 Mars 2011)

plstkmat a dit:


> c'est un power PC !



Alors le power mac G5 que j'ai réparé est un bipro de 2004 (des ancienne puce motorola) donc c'est un power pc ?


----------

